# Nissin Di866 markII and HSS



## tdrive (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a 6D as well as a 60D with a Nissan Di866 markII. I wanted to try out the high speed sync on both of my cameras. The Nissin website claims this model supports HSS and that among other reasons was why i chose it. I used to own a Nikon D7000 until i decided to go with Canon and with that camera, you enabled HSS via the body menu. I have only now realized that Canon enable HSS via a button on the flash itself, and since there is no button for this on the Nissin flash, i was wondering if anybody had actually done it, and how?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## djw (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi tdrive,

Yes, you certainly can use an EOS camera and a Nissin Di866 II flash in HSS mode; my 5D ii and Di866 ii combo works fantastically. I like this flash so much I have just ordered another.

As you mention, the Di866 has no dedicated HSS button, you set HSS in the advanced menu on the flash. You can see this in action at 6:20 in this video Nissin Di866 Mk II Canon Video Tour - Part 2

You can also set HSS via the camera's flash control menu—I find this quicker than on-flash as you can also set flash mode and a bunch of other goodness via this menu. On my 5D ii it's 'External Speedlite control' on the third wrench menu.

I use Pixel King wireless triggers and this all works the same with them too.

Happy flashing ;-)

Cheers,

David


----------



## tdrive (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the incredible info David. I tried it and it worked 100%, it really made my night


----------



## djw (Jan 25, 2013)

I glad to be of help!

HSS and the power zoom head were the two reason I got this flash - it also has some nice features like the sub-flash.


----------



## skitron (Jan 29, 2013)

What is the AF assist like on this flash? Is it just a red "spot" light or a grid of some sort? Will it illuminate wide enough for 5D3 outer points?


----------



## Sebas (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi,

I've got 2 of these Nssin Di866. Problem is : on the you tube video, under the TTl advance menu, 5 options are available including HSS. My flash and worst Nissin DI866 online manual mention only 2 options (Sub flash y M zoom). Any idea? I've updated the software but still...
Thanks for your help.


----------

